# Wormers\Flea treatment?



## kingjonesy (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi,

Can you tell me which treatments you think's best for worming\fleas etc etc?

Also, how often do you use them?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Advocate Spot on flea treatment every month
Drontal wormer every 6 months

Both prescribed by the vet.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we are always just used johnson wormers out the pet shop every month. and garlic in their dinner to try and prevent ticks and flees, so far so good.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I used to use frontline but switched to advocate as I was concerned about lungworm. I use that monthly and Drontal every few months, same as Mandy.


----------



## kingjonesy (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks.

I'm trying to find out if using the Advocate once every 2-3 months is affective or not.

We currently worm\flea Monty more or less whenever we remember, probably about every 3months or so.

We've never seen any fleas\worms or illness in him. 

I just thought treating them every month seems a little excessive, but I guess it ensures a level of protection.

Rich


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Advocate is only guaranteed to last for one month - frontline 2 months. I'm not too good about remembering and i'm sceptical about whether it's necessary, but Dylan is always picking up things outside so I was concerned about lungworm risk. If you use advocate you only need to worm infrequently as it covers most of the worms as well as fleas. Who knows if it's necessary??


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

We use comfortis, it's taken by mouth and isn't affected by water.

I do not believe that it does have to be taken every month regardless of fleas or weather. We use it when we start getting fleas (from out grooming dogs we get in mostly) We keep our dogs clean, and out bedding, so fleas are easy to see and eradicate, we feel no need to dose up our pack until their is actual fleas around. Just my opinion.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I use Milbemax as a wormer for Betty, its what the vet gives and has never made her ill. My friend gave his mini dachshund Drontal (she had also had Milbemax up to that time) and she was sooooooooooooooooooooooo sick, I think she was sick about 18 times in just under an hour) that I don't want to risk it on Betty when she's never had a single side effect from Milbemax.

I Frontline her every couple of months but am going to switch her to Green Dog as this should help with worms, ticks and fleas too.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh the vets given Mable the same as Betty and she's been fine, Wilfs been sick with Drontal before will check out .. Green Dog I have nt seen it x


----------



## kingjonesy (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll check that out as well. Well we put the Advocate on Monty on Sunday night and he was sick last night about 5-6 times and a couple of times during the night. He's been ok today (so far).

So I'm not sure if it’s a good idea to try the advocate again??


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I get the impression that Drontal seems to be worse with smaller dogs as the dosage is harder to get right. Having seen how sick my friends dog was there is no way I am giving it to Betty just in case! The good thing is with Milbemax is that she thinks its a dog treat and will give me a high 5 for it!!!!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

*frontline*

I always use Frontlie, last year my cat passed fleas on to the dogs, Frontline did the trick and I do the dogs every 2 mths and the cat every 5 wks


----------

